# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  क्यों नहीं सुनते आप अपने दिल की ....

## Krishna

अभी तो सुनिए अपने दिल की ...

दिल हमारे शरीर का एक महत्त्वपूर्ण अंग है। और एक दिन में लगभग एक लाख बार एवं एक मिनट में 60-90 बार धड़कता है। यह हर धड़कन के साथ शरीर में रक्त को धकेलता करता है। दिल को पोषण एवं ऑक्सीजन, रक्त के द्वारा मिलता है जो कोरोनरी धमनियों द्वारा प्रदान किया जाता है। दिल शरीर के विभिन्न भागों में शुद्ध रक्त भेजता है तथा विभिन्न भागों से अशुद्ध रक्त ग्रहण करता है।

----------


## Krishna

दिल शरीर के अंगों में ब्*लड को पम्प करने का काम करता है। इस काम के लिए दिल हर समय फैलता तथा सिकुड़ता रहता है। आज हमारे जीवन का आधे से भी ज्यादा समय कार्यस्ल/आफिस में बीतता है। आप चाहे किसी भी नौकरी पेशे में हो स्वास्थ्*य के विषय में जानकारी होना आपका प्रथम कर्तव्य होना चाहिए। खासकर आपने दिल की सेहत का ख्*याल रखना तो बहुत जरूरी होता है। इसलिए अपने दिल की आवाज सुननी चाहिए और हृदयाघात के कारणों के विषय में जागरूक होना चाहिए। ऐसे में कुछ सामान्य बातों पर ध्यान देना बेहद आवश्यक है, जैसे:

----------


## Krishna

...............................

----------


## Krishna

थोड़ा समय एक्*सरसाइज को दें


जहिर सी बात है आफिस में बैठ आप अपनी कुर्सी पर एक्*सरसाइज नहीं कर सकते। लेकिन थोड़ी बहुत स्ट्रैचिंग तो कर ही सकते हैं। प्रतिदिन कम से कम आधे घंटे तक एक्*सरसाइज करना हृदय के लिए अच्छा होता है। आपके पास समय की बहुत कमी है तो आप टहल भी सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

सेहत के अनुरूप आहार


स्वस्थ हृदय के लिए कम फैट वाले आहार लें। ताजी सब्जियां और फल लें। जंक फूड का सेवन कम से कम करें। समय पर नाश्ता और लंच करें। काम कितना भी क्यों ना हो अपना दिन का खाना या रात का खाना कभी भी स्किप ना करें।

----------


## Krishna

........................

----------


## Krishna

*तम्बाकू से दूर रहें*धूम्रपान करने वाले अक्*सर कार्यालय में अधिक धूम्रपान करते हैं। याद रखें तम्बाकू एक प्रदूषित जहर है, जो किसी भी स्थिति में आपके लिए अच्छा नहीं हो सकता। विभिन्*न शोधों से ऐसा पता चला है कि प्रतिवर्ष 9 लाख भारतीयों की मृत्यु धूम्रपान के कारण होती है।

----------


## Krishna

*ब्रेक तो बनता है यार*घंटों एक ही स्थिति में बैठना आपके हृदय को भी नहीं सुहाता। जितना हो सके अपनी सीट से उठने का प्रयास करें, अपनी मुद्रा बदलते रहें और तेज गति से चलें।

----------


## Krishna

*तनाव से बचें*हमारी आज की भागदौड़ वाली जीवनशैली में तनाव भी बढ़ गया है इसलिए इससे बचने का हर संभव प्रयास करें। आप योग या ध्यान का सहारा ले सकते हैं। सप्ताह के अंत में स्वयं को स्ट्रेस आउट करने का प्रयास करें। दोस्त बनायें या रिश्तेदारों से मिलने जायें।

तो आइये आज से ही हम सभी हृदय को स्वस्*थ्*य रखने का संकल्प लें।

----------

